# Teddy - 11 month old Male Standard Poodle (Abercynon, S.Wales)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Teddy is an 11 month old Chocolate Brown Standard Poodle currently on foster in Abercynon, South Wales.

The Teddy Fact File

Dog status: Very good with both sexes and both large and small breeds.
Cat status: Not in foster with cats but good in previous home. 
Child status: Good, could be rehomed with children aged 8 plus
House training: Very good
Home alone: May be suitable for part time workers with canine company
Basic training: Good sit and stay. Learning lead walking and recall.









Teddy is sociable with dogs in his foster home and out and about; both males and females and is playful with the resident young pup. He previously lived with another standard Poodle and 2 small dogs so is socialised with different breeds and sizes. He is young and excitable though and can bark at dogs when out and about as he just wants to play!

While Teddy is now in foster without cats he was previously living with one so with the correct introductions and a cat that is able to cope with a large breed puppy he should be able to live with cats again.

Teddy has been great with all the people he has met and has met children aged 8 and above. We would be wary with homing him with children much younger than this due to his size and energy levels.

Teddy is only a puppy so still has lots to learn. He is an intelligent dog who will benefit greatly from more training and is a possibility for agility or obedience in the future. He loves praise and attention and is a tactile dog that would respond to positive based training. He can sit and give paw and is learning to walk nicely on a lead though his self control and excitement is something that will come with time. He hasnt been off lead in his foster home so recall training will be paramount, though this has been started using a long line.

Teddy has been left for a couple of house at a time at the moment and only with canine company. After a good walk and mental workout he is happy to settle and the time left can be built up slowly. If rehomed with a part-time worker we feel there must be a resident dog already. If rehomed as a lone dog Teddy would need more human company and will need to be meet dogs to interact with outside the home.

Teddy has settled well in to his foster home and apart from being unsettled and chewing a few things on the first night has been a great house guest. He is housetrained and hasnt been possessive over treats, toys or food though has been fed his own meals separately. He will, however, need some help with car travel as he hadnt previously travelled in a car and gets a bit poorly. However he is improving with short journeys and isnt distressed.










In summary, Teddy is looking for a home with another friendly dog as he is used to the company of other dogs, or as an only dog if there is plenty of human company and play-dates with other dogs. He needs a home that is committed to continuing his training to show how intelligent and eager to please this big Teddy Bear is.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered (if over 6 months), vaccinated, flea treated, wormed and micro-chipped prior to adoption. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. We have a suggested minimum donation of £160. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------

